# Hello,everyone. I'm Patrick.



## PatrickD (30/10/14)

Hello, everyone. Glad to be one of the many, i'm patrick, vape for short time, but hard to quit smoking right now. how could you make it ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (30/10/14)

Hello @PatrickD Welcome to the forum! For me it was a combination of finding the right gear and juice to help me feel satisfied so i could quit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

hi @PatrickD 

welcome to the forum

kicking the stinkies is not quite as easy as some think

what device are you currently using?

also, which liquid?

we can guide you from there


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

welcome @PatrickD 
im with @paulph201 
combination of gear plus finding the right adv is critical. i vaped and smoke side by side for a while. it takes time to find what works for you.
but its worth it in the end.
stay strong and vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (30/10/14)

Hi @PatrickD. Same boat. Quit stinkies 6weeks ago. Likely had reasonable starter kit and good liquids. Just upgraded to Innoken Itaste&Gladius clearomizer. Best of luck and be strong. I'm a new better (feeling) person


----------



## Moist (30/10/14)

Hey Patrick! Welcome. Whilst I've only been stinky free for 6 weeks or so, I have tried to quit smoking before, and this time it was A LOT easier for me.

What worked for me, was kind of a mindset thing, I bought some vape gear(which is not exactly cheap in itself), and just said to myself that if I buy this stuff, there's no way I am going to be buying stinkies, and stopped there and then!


----------



## Mario (30/10/14)

@PatrickD Welcome!!!

We all one big happy vaping family here. If you need any help don't be shy to ask.


----------



## Riddle (30/10/14)

Hi @PatrickD ... Welcome to the forum. I'm sure with the help and advice you may find on this forum you will kick the stinkies in no time


----------



## ShaneW (30/10/14)

Welcome to the forum @PatrickD 

A decent setup and juice to your liking is key to kicking those stinkies to the curb. 

Let us know what you are using and we could give you some advice. The fact that you are here means you are heading in the right direction!


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

PatrickD said:


> Hello, everyone. Glad to be one of the many, i'm patrick, vape for short time, but hard to quit smoking right now. how could you make it ?


Most welcome. You make it by getting the right equipment and the right juices at a suitable nicotine strength. That is the short answer. In practical terms, based solely on my preferences:

Get an iStick (power unit) here.
Get the Mini Aspire Nautilus (atomizer) here.
Get some extra coils for your atomizer here.
Get a selection of 10ml juices in 18 mg here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PatrickD (31/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Hello @PatrickD Welcome to the forum! For me it was a combination of finding the right gear and juice to help me feel satisfied so i could quit.



Thanks for your advice. I'm sure I'll find the right.


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

howzit @PatrickD


----------



## PatrickD (31/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Hi @PatrickD ... Welcome to the forum. I'm sure with the help and advice you may find on this forum you will kick the stinkies in no time



yes, i think so. so many professionals here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (31/10/14)

PatrickD said:


> yes, i think so. so many professionals here.


And everyone is always willing to help. So just shout at any time


----------



## Riddle (31/10/14)

PatrickD said:


> yes, i think so. so many professionals here.


And everyone is always willing to help. So just shout at any time


----------



## rvdwesth (31/10/14)

PatrickD said:


> yes, i think so. so many professionals here.


 Ya I dunno so much about professional  more like knowledgeable! 
But a cool bunch of people, always ready with advice and answers.


----------



## Matuka (31/10/14)

@PatrickD Hi and welcome. Just one additional thing that helped me - start with tobacco flavoured juice and at least 18mg nic, maybe even 24mg


----------



## Andre (31/10/14)

@PatrickD, your flag says you are from Japan, but your location is stated as the US?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

